# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  مجموعة اعشاب لمن يعانون من السعال ( الكحه )

## زهره التوليب

السعال هو اندفاع مفاجئ وقوي للهواء من الرئتين. ويقوم السعال بدور الدفاع عن الجسم حيث يساعد الرئتين على التخلص من المواد الضارة مثل القيح والدم، ولكنه يقوم ايضاً بنشر الجراثيم التي تسبب الامراض ويسعل الشخص عندما تصاب بطانة المسالك التنفسية بالتهيج.

وتستجيب اعصاب معينة لهذا التهيج وتجعل الشخص يأخذ نفساً عميقاً، وتتسبب هذه الاعصاب ايضاً في جعل القصبة الهوائية تنسد جزئياً. ويتقلص الحجاب الحاجز، وهو عضلة كبيرة تقع تحت الرئتين، بسرعة ويدفع الهواء خارج الرئتين، وعندئذ تنفتح القصبة الهوائية، ويندفع الهواء عبر القنوات التنفسية خارجاً من الفم ويحمل هذا الهواء اية مادة قد تكون في طريقه.

والمثيرات التي تسبب السعال تشمل الدخان وتلوث الجو واصابات الجهاز التنفسي. وقد يؤدي التهيج الى التهاب، ويتسبب في جعل طبقة المخاط في الحلق تغلظ. وبعض ادوية السعال تساعد على تخفيف الالتهابات وتطلق المخاط حتى يمكن له ان يخرجه مع السعال بيسر وبعضها الآخر يقلل من نشاط اعصاب معينة تنتج السعال.

ويستفيد الاطباء من المخاط (البلغم) الذي يخرج من الرئتين اثناء السعال، في تشخيص امراض معينة. ويقوم الاطباء بفحص البلغم تحت المجهر ليستدلوا على وجود بكتيريا او خلايا سرطانية او دليل على مرض آخر.

اما السعال الديكي او ما يعرف بالشهون فهو مرض احتقاني خطير يصيب الجهاز التنفسي وقد اكتسب اسمه من صوت شهقة المرض عندما يحاولون التنفس بعد نوبات السعال التي تصيبهم. ويحدث السعال الديكي في مختلف بلدان العالم، وغالباً بين الرضع والاطفال الصغار ويسببه نوع من البكتيريا يسمى البورديتيلة الشاهوقية.



هل هناك علاج بالاعشاب للسعال وللسعال الديكي؟

نعم هناك ادوية عشبية متعددة وفاعلة في علاج السعال والسعال الديكي هي:



- اللبلاب  Ground Ivy :

 وهو عشب معمر زاحف له اوراق كلوية محرزة وازهار زرقاء الى ارجوانية. يعرف اللبلاب علمياً باسم Nepeta glechoma. الجزء المستعمل من النبات جميع الاجزاء فوق سطح الارض (الهوائية). يحتوي النبات على تربينات احادية نصفية وحموض العفص وزيت طيار ومادة مرة (غليكومين) وصابونين وراتنج ويستعمل اللبلاب لعلاج مشاكل الصدر والنزلات الصدرية المتعلقة بالاغشية المخاطية للاذن والانف والحنجرة والحلق والجهاز الهضمي. ويعطى عادة للاطفال لازالة النزلة، ويستعمل لعلاج السعال المزمن وذلك بأخذ ملء ملعقة متوسطة من مجروش اوراق اللبلاب ووضعها في ملء كوب جاء فعلي وتترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يشرب مابين كوب الى كوبين في اليوم الواحد وذلك بمعدل كوب بعد الغداء واخر بعد العشاء او عند الذهاب الى النوم.



- بذر الكتان Linnseessd :

لقدتحدثنا كثيراً عن بذر الكتمان في حلقات سابقة وعن مكوناته ويستعمل بذر الكتان لعلاج النزلة الشعبية ومايصاحبها من سعال حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من بذور الكتان دون سحق وتوضع فيما مقداره كوب ماء مغلي ثم يترك 10دقائق بعد ذلك يصفى ويشرب كوب بعد كل وجبة غذائية ويستمر هذا العلاج لمدة شهر حتى الشفاء باذن الله.



- الاس Mystle

وهو عشب دائم الخفره يصل ارتفاعه الى 3امتار لها اوراق خضراء غامقة وازهار بيضاء وعينات سوداء الى ارجوانية. الجزء المستعمل من النبات الاوراق والزيت العطري. يعرف الاس علمياً باسم Myrtus communis تحتوي الاوراق على زيت طيار (الفا البينول والسينيول والميرتنول) وفلافونيدات وحمض العفص. تستعمل اوراق الاس كمقوية وقابضة ومطهرة وتستعمل كمضادة للنزلة الشعبية ولعلاج جميع العلل الصدرية وهي تلطف كثيراً من حدة السعال الديكي عند الاطفال بصفة خاصة. وطريقة الاستعمال هو اخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من الاوراق وتغلى في وعاء مع ملء كوب ماء لمدة دقيقتين ثم تبرد وتصفى وتشرب بمعدل كوب الى كوبين مع حدوث نوبات السعال.



- الشمر: Fennel 

والشمر من النباتات المشهورة والمعروفة وهو نبات عشبي معمر والجزء المستخدم منه الثمار والاوراق والجذر ويعرف علمياً باسم Foeniculum vulgare يحتوي النبات على زيت طيار والمركب الرئيسي فيه فنشون وانيثول وفلافونيدات وكومارينات وسيترولات. تستخدم بذور (ثمار) الشمر لتفريج انتفاخ البطن وتهدئ آلام المعدة وتنبه الشهية وهي مدرة للبول ومضادة للالتهابات، كما تستخدم البذور لالتهابات الحلق ومقشعاً معتدلاً لاخراج البلغم والشمر مأمون للاطفال ويمكن ان يعطي كنقيع او فعلي لعلاج المغص وضد التسنين المؤلم عند الرضع ويدر حليب الثدي كما يستعمل مغلي بذور الشمر لعلاج وتسكين نوبات السعال وذلك بأخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من مطحون بذور الشمر في كوب زجاجي ثم يصب عليها الماء المغلي فوراً ويغطى لمدة 10دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بواقع كوب بعد كل وجبه غذائية يومياً.



- الزعتر Thyme

والزعتر معروف وهو عبارة عن نبات عشبي معمر يصل ارتفاعه الى 30سم وله رائحة عطرية مميزة. الجزء المستخدم من النبات جميع اجزائة. يعرف علمياً باسم Thymus vulgaris ويحتوي على زيت طيار يشكل مركب الثايمول حوالي 80% من الزيت الطيار. يستخدم الزعتر على نطاق واسع كغذاء وكعلاج واهم استعمالاته ضد السعال والربو ومهضم وطارد للارياح والغازات يستخدم على هيئة مغلي بواقع ملء ملعقة صغيرة من النبات على ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يشرب بواقع كوب بعد كل وجبه غذائية.



- يانسون Anise

واليانسون نبات عشبي معمر وهو احد النباتات العطرية المشهورة ويستعمل من النبات الثمار والزيت الطيار ويعرف علمياً باسم Pimpinella anisum. يحتوي على زيت طيار يضم 70-90% انيثول الى جانب الميثيل شافيكول وفلافونيدات وفورانوكومارينات وحموض دهنية وشيرولات. تستخدم بذور اليانسون على نطاق واسع ضد المغص وتطبل البطن والنفخ ويعطى على نطاق واسع للاطفال كمضاد للمغص ويعطى ضد الربو وآلام الحيض والتهاب القصبات ومقشع للبلغم. يؤخذ من بذور اليانسون ما مقداره ملعقة كبيرة ويضاف الى ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لينقع لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يصف ويشرف بواقع كوب بعد كل وجبه او عند اللزوم. 


البصل Oniom

البصل له فوائد عظيمة فهو قاتل للفيروسات والبكتيريا والفطريات ومضاد للسعال الديكي ويستخدم لهذا الغرض على هيئة لبخه وتصنع اللبخة بتقطيع البصل الى شرائح، ثم تسخن تسخيناً خفيفاً ثم توضع هذه الشرائح فوق الصدر لمعالجة السعال الديكي وفوق الظهر والصدر ايضاً لمعالجة التهاب الرئة وبعد وضع الشرائح فوق المكان المطلوب يلف فوقه بقطعة قماش ثم يلف بعد ذلك بقطعة قماش اكبر واسمك ويفضل قماش الصوف ان وجد وتبقى اللبخة لمدة 12ساعة وتكرر هذه اللبخة كل 12ساعة حتى الشفاء باذن الله. ويمكن استخدام البصل مع العسل لعلاج نوبات السعال ونوبات البرد والربو وذلك بتناول ملء ملعقة صغيرة كل ثلاث ساعات من مزيج عصير البصل مع العسل وذلك كل ثلاث ساعات.


أزهار البنفسج Heartsease

نبات حول أو ثنائي الحول أو معمر يصل ارتفاعه إلى 38سم. الجزء المستعمل من النبات جميع أجزائه عدا الجذور. يعرف علمياً باسم Viola Tricolor. يحتوي النبات علي فلافونيدات وساليسيلات المثيل وهلام وصمغ وراتنج وصابونين. يستخدم كمقشع لعلاج السعال المصحوب ببلغم ولعالج السعال الديكي وهو مدر للبول ومضاد لالتهابات المثانة وضد الروماتيزم. والطريقة أن يؤخذ ملعقتين كبيرتين من مسحوق البنفسج وتوضع في وعاء ويضاف لها نصف لتر من الماء المغلي ويترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم بعد ذلك يصفى ويشرب منه بمعدل كوب في الصباح وآخر في المساء.

التفاح الأمريكي أو الشامي : 

ويستخدم هذا النوع من التفاح لعلاج نزلات البرد والسعال والالتهاب الشعبي والربو. ويحتوي التفاح على فيتامين (أ) وفيتامين (ج) وأملاح الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم والفوسفور وفيتامينات ومعادن أخرى تساعد في علاج السعال. ويمكن تناول تفاحة واحدة بقشرها وبذورها بعد كل وجبة غذائية أو أكثر إذا استطاع المريض ذلك. ويمكن مزج التفاح بعد شويه مع سكر النبات المدقوق مع اليانسون وكمية قليلة ربع ملعقة من مسحوق الكركم الناعم. ويستخدم هذا المزيج لعلاج بحة الصوت والسعال والتهاب الحنجرة.



تمر + زبيب + تين مجفف :

لقد وصف التمر كعلاج للسعال وللبلغم والتهاب القصبة الهوائية وذلك بعمل شراب مكون من 50جراماً من التمر المجفف و 50جراماً من الزبيب الأسود و 50جراماً من التين المجفف. يوضع هذا المخلوط في وعاء ثم يضاف له لتر من الماء ويوضع على النار ويترك يغلى في هدوء حتى تلين محتويات الوعاء ثم يؤكل كما يؤكل الخشاف مقسماً على ثلاث دفعات بواقع دفعة واحدة بعد كل وجبة خلال اليوم الواحد. مع ملاحظة عدم استخدام هذه الوصفة من قبل مرضى السكر.



التين المجفف :

استخدم الأقدمون التين المجفف كعلاج ناجح لعلاج السعال الديكي حيث يشرب كوب من منقوع التين المجفف قبل الطعام يومياً ولمدة أسبوع ويجب عدم استعمال هذه الوصفة من قبل مرضى السكر مهما كانت الأسباب.



ثوم + برتقال + عسل نحل

لعلاج السعال الديكي عند الأطفال يعطى الطفل 10- 12نقطة من عصير الثوم مع عصير البرتقال مع إضافة ملعقة كبيرة من عسل النحل الأصلي ويشرب ذلك بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم.


الجزر + مجموعة من الأعشاب

يبشر الجزر بشراً ناعماً ويغلى مع الماء حتى ينهري ثم يضاف عليه كوب عسل دون أن يزاح الماء من الجزر ويترك علي النار حتى ينعقد ثم يضاف ملعقة صغيرة مملوءة من كل العود الهندي وقرنفل مطحون ودارسين وزنجبيل وهيل وجوز الطيب (حبة واحدة فقط) بعد سحقها ويقلب جيداً حتى يصبح لون المخلوط متجانساً، يؤخذ من هذا المزيج بعد أن يبرد ملعقة صغيرة أو كبيرة حسب عمر المريض وذلك بعد وجبة الطعام مباشرة حيث تنقي هذه الوصفة الصوت وتمنع السعال تماماً.



الجميز Sycomorus

والجميز شجرة كبيرة معمرة ويسمى التين البري وهو شجر ذو فروع كثيرة شبيه بالتوت الشامي وورقه أرق وأصغر من ورق التين.. والجزء المستخدم من أشجار الجميز الأوراق والثمار الطازجة. وقد قال دواد الأنطاكي أن ورقة يقطع الاسهال ويدر الطمث ومسحوقه مع السكر وزن بوزن يقطع السعال وأن أزمن، ولبنه يلصق الجراحات ويحلل الأورام، وإذا رضت أوراقه وأطراف أغصانه وثماره الناضجة وطبخ الكل حتى يتهرى وصفي وعقد ماؤه بلاسكر كان لعوقاً جيداً للسعال المزمن وعسر النفس والربو وكذلك عسر الهضم.



حشيشة السعال Coltsfoot

وهي عشبة معمرة يصل ارتفاعها إلى 30سم لها سوق مزهرة بألوان صفراء ذهبية وأوراق قلبية الشكل. الأجزاء المستخدمة من النبات الأوراق والأزهار يعرف النبات علمياً باسم Tussilago Forfara ويحتوي على فلافونيدات ومواد هلامية وحموض العفص وقلويدات وفيتامين (ج) وزنك. وقد استخدمت حشيشة السعال منذ 2500سنة على الأقل كدواء للسعال وتدخن كوسيلة لتسهيل النفس والنزلات الصدرية ويفيد منقوعة في علاج الالتهاب الرئوي ويشرب منه كوب أو كوبين خلال اليوم الواحد. ويحضر هذا المنقوع بنقع مقدار ملعقة كبيرة من العشبة على ملء كوب ماء بارد لمدة 12ساعة.



حصا البان Rosemary

وهو نبات عشبي معمر دائم الخضرة عطرية يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالي مترين. ذات أوراق رفيعة خضراء تشبه أوراق الصنوبر. ويعرف حصا البان باسم إكليل الجبل وهو عشب معروف ويحظى بتقدير كبير. الجزء المستخدم من النبات جميع أجزائه. يعرف علمياً باسم Rosemarinus Officinale وتحتوي على زيت طيار الذي يشمل البورنيول والكامفين والكافور والسينيول. كما تحتوي على فلافونيدات وحموض العفص وحمض الروزمارينيك وثنائي التربينات وروزميرسين. وتستخدم العشبة كمنبهة ومقوية وقابضة ومضادة للالتهابات وطاردة للأرياح وضد السعاد والربو. يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من العشبة وتضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل 2إلى 3أكواب يومياً بشرط أن يكون دافئاً وذلك بعد الوجبات الغذائية مباشرة وبحيث يكون الكوب الأخير عند الخلود إلى النوم.



مسحوق الحلبة والتين المجفف والتمر وسكر نبات

يؤخذ كميات متساوية من هذه المواد وتكون مسحوقة ثم توضع مع ضعف حجمها من الماء ويغلى الجميع على نار هادئة ويقلب جيداً بين آن وآخر. ويؤخذ من هذا المغلي غير المصفى مقدار كوب واحد في اليوم على جرعات ثلاث أي بواقع ثلث كوب بعد كل وجبة غذائية. ويجب عدم استخدام هذه الوصفة من قبل مرضى السكر.



ويمكن استخدام مسحوق الحلبة بمفرده في تخفيف حدة السعال والربو وضيق التنفس وذلك بغلي ما مقداره ملعقة كبيرة من مسحوق الحلبة في إناء به كوب من الماء ثم يصفى المغلي بعد عشر دقائق من بداية الغليان ويمكن تحليته بقليل من السكر ويؤخذ هذا المغلي عند حدوث نوبة السعال أو ضيق التنفس.



الخبيز أو الخبازي Marshmallow

نبات معمر يصل ارتفاعها إلى 2متر له جذور بيضاء غليظة وأوراق قلبية الشكل وأزهار ذات لون قرنفلي. الجزء المستخدم من النبات الجذور والأوراق والأزهار. يعرف النبات علمياً باسم Althia Officinalis ويحتوي النبات على 37% نشاء و11% هلام و11% بكتين. كما يحتوي على فلافونيدات وحمض الفينوليك والسكرور والأسباراجين يستخدم النبات على نطاق واسع فقد أفاد الفيلسوف ثيوفراسطس نحو 372- 286قبل الميلاد بأن جذر الخبيز يؤخذ مع الخمر الحلو لعلاج السعال. وكان الخطمى ذات يوم مكوناً رئيسياً في الحلوى التي تحمل الاسم نفسه مارش مالو وما زالت تباع هذه الحلوى على نطاق واسع حتى وقتنا الحاضر وهي موجودة بالأسواق. والخبيز يلطف ويفرج السعال الجاف والربو القصبي والنزلة القصبية وذات الجنب وتستخدم الأزهار غضة أو مجففة مسحوقة كنقيع ساخن على الجلد الملتهب للمساعدة في تلطيفه ويستخدم الجذر كمرهم للحيات، والخاجات وفي غسولات الفم من أجل الالتهاب ويمكن ان يعطى الجذر كمصاصة للأطفال عند طلوع الاسنان. وطريقة الاستخدام لعلاج السعال ثم يضاف لها الماء المغلي فوراً وتغطى لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تشرب بمعدل كوب مرة بعد الغداء وأخرى عند الخلود إلى النوم، ويمكن مضغ ما تبقى 

في قاع الكوب من العشبة.



زيت الخروع وزيت التربنتاين

تعالج النزلات الصدرية المتمركزة في القصبات الهوائية fتدليلك الصدر بمزيج مكون من ملعقتين من زيت الخروع وملعقة من زيت التربنتاين والذي يباع جاهزاً في الصيدليات أو يمكنك تحضيره بنفسك. ويحضر هذا المزيج بkسخين زيت الخروع أولاً في حمام مائي وذلك بوضع الإناء المحتوي على زيت الخروع في حمام مائي ساخن يغمره حتى ثلثيه ويضاف له زيت التربنتاين مع التحريك. يكرر ذلك ثلاث مرات في اليوم.



الخس :

إن تناول خسة واحدة في اليوم بمعدل ثلث خسة مع كل وجبة غذائية أكلاً مفيد جداً في علاج السعال الديكي عند الأطفال ويجب غسل الخس جيداً قبل تناوله. والخس مفيد جداً في علاج السعال الديكي عند الأطفال. 


التيلو Linden

ويعرف بالزيزفون وهو شجرة يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالي 30متراً لها لحاء (قشر) رمادي أملس وأوراق قلبية وعناقيد من الأزهار الصفراء الباهتة. الجزء المستعمل من النبات الأزهار. يعرف النبات علمياً باسم Tolia Spp تحتوي الأزهار على فلافونيدات وبالأخص مركب الكويرستين والكامفيرول وحمض الكافتيك وهلام وحمض العفص وزيت طيار وآثار من مركبات شبيهة بالبنزوديازبين. وازهار التيلو نافعة للصدر تسكن السعال ويسهل خروج البلغم ويدر افراز العرق فتخفض درجة الحرارة ويسهل التنفس وتزيل كربته. يؤخc ملء ملعقة من الأزهار وتوضع في كوب ثم يملأ الكوب بالماء المغلي ويترك مغطاة لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرف منه كوباً في الصباح وآخر عند الخلود إلى النوم.



بذور السفرجل + كنافة البحر

تستخدم بذور السفرجل مخلوطاً مع كنافة البحر لعلاج السعال حيث يؤخذ ملعقة كبيرة من بذور السفرجل وتسحق مع نفس الكمية من سكو النبات بالإضافة إلى نصف ملعقة كبيرة من كنافة البحر وتسخن وتسحق جميعها ثم يضاف لها كوب ونصف الكوب من الماء وتوضع على النار لمدة 5دقائق ثم تبرد ويؤخذ منها ثلاث مرات في اليوم ولمدة عشرة أيام بمقدار كوب كل مرة أما الأطفال فيؤخذ ملء فنجان قهوة من النوع الصغير ثلاث مرات في اليوم.



عرقسوس Licorice

وقد تحدثنا بالتفصيل عن عرقسوس وهو من النباتات المشهورة الذي يستخدم على نطاق واسع والجزء المستخدم منه هو الجذر الذي يباع على هيئته الكاملة أو علي هيئة مسحوق. ويستخدم عرقسوس لعلاج السعال وربات البيوت في بريطانيا عندما يصيب السعال أحد أطفالهن يذهبن مباشرة لشراء مسحوق عرقسوس لعلاج السعال وهو فعال جداً. والطريقة أن يؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتوضع في كوب ثم يضاف لها نصف الكوب ماء ويمزج جيداً ثم يشرب بمعدل مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء. مع ملاحظة عدم استخدام من قبل المرضى المصابين بفرط ضغط الدم.



الصنوبر Scot Pine

والصنوبر شجرة مخروطية كبيرة يصل ارتفاعها إلى حوالي 30متراً له لحاء بني. الجزء المستعمل الأوراق والأغصان والسيقان والبذور والزيت العطري. يعرف النبات علمياً باسم Pinus Solvestris تحتوي أوراق الصنوبر على زيت طيار يضم الفاوبيتا باينين وليمونين. ويعتبر الصنوبر بشكل عام مفيداً جداً لآلام الصدر ويكافح السعال ويؤخذ منقوع براعم شجرة الصنوبر بنسبة 25- 40جراماً من البراعم المطحونة وتوضع في لتر ماء بارد وتترك لمدة ثلاث ساعات ثم يصفى المنقوع وبشرب لعلاج الرشوحات والسعال والنزلات الصدرية والربو وأمراض الجهاز التنفسي.


لبان ذكر + بقدونس

يستعمل لبان الذكر والمعروف بالكندر أو لبنان تحري وهو من أفضل المواد لعلاج بعض أمراض الصدر مثل السعال والربو وهو بجانب ذلك مقوى للشعب الهوائية وطارد للبلغم والطريقة أن يؤخذ مقدار ملعقتين صغيرتين مع مفروم حزمة بقدونس مغسولة جيداً ثم يغلى المخلوط لمدة 5دقائق ثم يصفى المغلي لكي يصبح في حدود كوب من مغلي اللبان والبقدونس حيث يؤخذ نصف المغلي بعد الفطور والنصف الآخر بعد العشاء شريطة أن يكون دافئاً.



مربى الفجل والبصل

يؤخذ رأسا فجل وينظفان جيداً ثم يؤخذ بصلة كبيرة وتقشر ثم يفرم الاثنان مع بعضهما البعض ثم يذر فوق هذا المخلوط ملعقة كبيرة من السكر أو ملعقتي عسل نقي ويحضر هذا المربى يومياً حتى لا يتغير طعم البصل وتؤكل هذه الكمية بمعدل ثلثها بعد كل وجبة غذائية مع ضرورة حفظها في الثلاجة وينصح مرضى السكر بعدم استخدامها.



الكزبرة Coriander

من المعروف أن الكزبرة العادية أو كزبرة البثر إن وجدت تستعمل لعلاج أمراض الصدر ونزلات البرد والزكام. كما أنها تستعمل طاردة للبلغم. ومغلي الكزبرة يفيد أيضاً في علاج الربو ويشرب عادة مثله مثل الشاي ويمكن تحليتها بالسكر أو العسل ويشرب بعد كل وجبة غذائية مع ضرورة أكل باقي الكزبرة التي في الكأس مع سفها بالماء.. ويمكن شرب آخر كوب عند الذهاب إلى النوم. والجرعة عبارة عن ملء ملعقة كبيرة مع ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يشرب كما ذكر آنفاً.



قشر القرطم

قشر القرطم يخرج البلغم ويحلل الربو ويحسن السعال ويحد من شدته ويفتح الانسدادات وهو يعمل بأخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة وتضاف إلى كوب ماء مغلي ثم يغطى ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل كوب واحد عند الذهاب إلى النوم.

نقلا عن جريدة الرياض الاثنين 09 جمادى الثانية 1425العدد 13184 السنة 40  وما تبعها 



أمراض الجهاز التنفسي



-1 الكحة أو السعال: 

الكحة هي عرض لعدد من الأمراض تصيب الجهاز التنفسي ومن أهم هذه الأمراض الالتهاب الشعبي والنزلة الشعبية والسعال الديكي الذي يصيب الأطفال، كما يكون السعال أو الكحة أحد أعراض مرض الربو والالتهاب الرئوي وغير ذلك من الأمراض، وتختلف الكحة لوناً وكمية باختلاف المرض، فهناك السعال الأبيض المخاطي وهناك السعال الأخضر أو الأصفر أي الذي يصاحب أمراض الالتهاب الجرثومي، كما أن هناك السعال الدموي وهو غالباً ما يكون مصاحباً للاصابة بالسل. وقد يكون السعال ذا رائحة كريهة وغزيراً في كمية البلغم وهو عادة ما يصاحب حالات الاصابة بالخراجات الرئوية. أما السعال الديكي والذي يصيب عادة الأطفال بكثرة فهو يتميز عن غيره من أنواع السعال الأخرى بتكرار نوبات السعال الزفيرية المتعاقبة التي تنتهي في أغلب الأحيان بشهيق شديد يحدث صوتاً عالياً مثل صياح الديك، والمرض ينتشر بين الأطفال حتى سن السابعة خلال الشتاء والربيع، كما أن البنات يتعرضن للاصابة بهذا المرض بنسبة تفوق مثيلها من الذكور.



علاج الكحة أو السعال بالأعشاب الطبية



الليمون Lemon: 

توضع ليمونة في ماء يغلي فوق نار هادئة لمدة عشر دقائق لكي يلين غلاف الليمونة ثم تخرج الليمونة من الماء المغلي وتقسم إلى قسمين ثم تعصر وتوضع في كوب دون إضافة ماء إلي العصير ثم يضاف إلى العصير ملعقتان من الجلسرين (موجود في الصيدلية) وتمزج جيداً ثم يضاف إلي المزيج عسل نحل حتى يمتلئ الكوب ويحفظ هذا المزيج في قنينة مغلقة. وتختلف الجرعة باختلاف نوع السعال ففي حالات السعال التي تصاحب التهاب القصبة الهوائية يؤخذ من الشراب بعد أن يرج جيداً ملء ملعقة شاي. وفي حالة نوبات السعال المزعجة أثناء الليل يؤخذ من المزيج بعد رجه جيداً ملء ملعقة شاي في بداية الليل قبل النوم ومثلها في نهاية الليل. أما في الحالات الشديدة جداً من السعال فيؤخذ من الشراب ملعقة شاي في الصباح عند النهوض من النوم مباشرة، ثم ملعقة ثانية قبل الظهر وثالثة عند العصر ورابعة قبل العشاء فخامسة قبل النوم. ويمكن إعطاء هذا الشراب للأطفال أيضاً. 

- وصفة أخرى مركبة يدخل فيها الليمون: تؤخذ 2ملء ملعقة شاي من مستحضر الليمون الكيميائي الموجود في الصيدليات والمحلات التجارية الكبيرة مع نصف ملعقة من المرمية وملء ملعقة من أوراق الزعتر وتضاف إلى مقدار ملء كوب ماء وتوضع على النار لمدة 15دقيقة ثم يضاف إليه بعد ازاحته من على النار عصير نصف ليمونة وملء ملعقة أكل عسل ويحرك جيداً ويشرب هذا المزيج مرتين أو ثلاث مرات في اليوم.



علاج الكحه (( السعال )):: يستخدم ملعقة عسل كبيره واحدة في فنجان قهوه ويضاف عليها ليمون من النوع الصغير (( بن زهير )) ثم يمزج حتى يصبح سائل خفيف تشرب منه قبل الافطارعلى الريق وعند النوم لمده اسبوع وباذن الله يكون الشفاء العاجل 



عرقسوس 

يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من مسحوق جذور عرقسوس ويوضع في ما مقداره ملء كوب ماء مغلي ثم يشرب بمعدل ثلاثة أكواب في اليوم وعلى الأشخاص الذين يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط الدم عدم استعمال هذه الوصفة وهذه الوصفة صالحة أيضاً للأطفال. 

اخرى: علاج الكحة فيستعمل مسحوق عرق السوس بمقدار ملعقة صغيرة تذاب في ملء كوب ماء وتشرب مرتين في اليوم . 





اليانسون 

يعتبر اليانسون من الأعشاب الجيدة في اخراج البلغم فهو من أفضل المستحضرات الطبيعية المنزلية والتي لها تأثير رائع للتخلص من البلغم هو الينسون. 



طريقة التحضير: 

يتم غلي بذور الينسون لمدة 3-4 دقائق، ثم يترك ليصفى ويشرب دافئا ثلاث مرات يوميا، على أن تكون وجبة الصباح على الريق، والوجبة الثانية قبل الغذاء وليس بعده، والثالثة قبل النوم بنصف ساعة. 



الأخ عبدالرحمن الذويخ من الزلفي يقول: ما هي أفضل الأدوية لعلاج السعال لدى الأطفال؟

- الأخ عبدالرحمن أفضل الأدوية لعلاج السعال عند طفلك فكنت أود أنك ذكرت عمره وفيما إذا كان السعال جافاً أم يصاحبه بلغم هذه مهمة على أية حال يمكن استخدام ملء ملعقة صغيرة يانسون وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك مغطاة لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب مرة في الصباح واخرى في المساء.



خمان أسود Elder 

يستعمل الخمان الأسود لعلاج البرد والكحة والحمى وقد اثبتت الدراسات أن ثمار وأوراق هذا النبات أعطت تأثيراً جيداً ضد الانفلونزا وكذلك الكحة ويوجد من هذا العقار مستحضر جاهز يباع في محلات الأغذية الصحية التكميلية. 



الخطمي Marsh Mallow 

يعتبر نبات الخطمي من النباتات الجيدة حيث أنها تحتوي على مواد هلامية ومفيدة لعلاج التهابات القصبة والكحة وقد وافق دستور الأدوية الألماني على تداول مستحضر هذا النبات لعلاج حساسية الحنجرة وكذلك الكحة ويمكن عمل شاي من أوراق هذا النبات حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة شاي من الأوراق ويضاف له ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل مرتين في اليوم. كما يوجد مستحضر من نبات الخطمي يباع لدى محلات الأغذية الصحية التكميلية. 



آذان الدب Mullein 

هذا النبات يشبه تأثير نبات الخطمي وقد صرح الدستور الألماني للأدوية العشبية باستعمال أزهار هذا النبات لعلاج الكحة ويضاف إلى مغلى ازهار هذا النبات عصير نصف ليمونة وكذلك ملعقة أكل عسل للتخفيف من مرارته. 



زهرة الربيع Primerose 

لقد أدرج الدستور العشبي الألماني هذا النبات كأحد الأعشاب الهامة لعلاج الكحة حيث يؤخذ ملعقة إلى ملعقتين من أزهار النبات الجافة وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي ثم تترك لمدة عشر دقائق ونصف الدقيقة وتشرب مرة في الصباح ومرة في المساء. 



القراص Stingng Nettle 

يستخدم نبات القراص من أزمنة طويلة لعلاج البرد والسعال والسعال الديكي وسعال السل حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من النبات الجاف ويضاف إلي ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب مرتين صباحاً ومساء. 



ورد الشمس Sun dew 

استخدم هذا النبات من مئات السنين لعلاج التهاب الشعب المزمن والكحة والسعال الديكي وبالأخص الكحة الجافة والكحة المصحوبة بتهيج في الحنجرة وقد اثبتت الأبحاث الحديثة صحة هذه الاستعمالات وأدرج الدستور العشبي الألماني هذا النبات ضمن الأعشاب الدستورية لعلاج هذه الأمراض والجرعة هي ملعقة إلى ملعقتي شاي من النبات الجاف تضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويشرب مرة واحدة فقط في اليوم. 



غبيراء Slippery elm 

لقد أفسحت منظمة الأغذية والأدوية الأمريكية نبات الغبيراء كدواء عشبي آمن لعلاج الكحة والجزء المستعمل من هذا النبات هو القشور ويمكن شراؤه على هيئة كبسولات للمص وهي تباع لدى محلات الأدوية العشبية أو يمكن تحضير مغلي حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة شاي من مسحوق القسور ووضعها في ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثثم يصفى ويشرب مرة واحدة في المساء عند النوم. 



حشيشة السعال Coltsfoot 

لقد أوصى العالم كرستوفر هوبز مؤلف عدد من كتب النباتات الطبية في كاليفورنيا باستعمال نبات حشيشة السعال لعلاج السعال واقترح عمل وصفة مركبة تتكون من أربعة أجزاء من مسحوق حشيشة السعال وأربعة أجزاء من لسان الحمل وجزء من جذور عرقسوس وجزء من نبات الخطمي وجزأين من نبات الزعتر وقليل من نبات الدربكية تمزج جميعها وتضاف إلى لتر من الماء المغلي وتترك لمدة 10دقائق ثم تصفى وتحفظ في قنينة ويؤخذ منه كوب صباحاً وآخر مساء. 

ويمكن عمل مغلي من نبات حشيشة السعال بمقدار حوالي ثلاث ملاعق شاي تضاف إلى ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء. 

 ***



2- النزلة الشعبية :

النزلة الشعبية هي التهاب الغشاء المخاطي المبطن للقصبة الهوائية وقد تكون النزلة حادة أو مزمنة… والنزلة الشعبية الحادة تبدأ عادة كبرد عادي يعقبه قشعريرة (حمى) وآلام في الأطراف، ويفقد المصاب الشهية للطعام ويزداد عطشه ثم ترتفع درجة حرارته ويحس بدوخة وصداع وألم داخل عظام الصدر ويصاحب ذلك سعال جاف في المراحل الأولى وبعد يومين أو ثلاثة يكون السعال أقل حدة ومصحوباً بإفرازات ويكون للتنفس صوت مسموع.



 والنزلة الشعبية الحادة تعتبر من الأمراض المعدية، ويوجد أشخاص كثيرون لديهم استعداد كبير للإصابة بالالتهاب الشعبي الحاد، ومن ثم فإن تعرضهم لأقل برد ورطوبة أو للجراثيم الناتجة عن إصابة أشخاص آخرين بالبرد يجعلهم يصابون بهذا المرض. ويعتبر هذا المرض أكثر خطورة على الأطفال حيث ينتشر بينهم بسرعة إلى الرئتين ويصابون بعد ذلك بالتهاب شعبي رئوي.



ويجب أن يدفأ المريض وتدفأ الغرفة التي يمكث فيها إضافة إلى الإكثار من شرب عصير الليمون الدافئ ووضع بذور الكتان الساخنة فوق صدر المصاب وتغييرها كل ساعة يزيد كثيراً من راحة المصاب وسرعة شفائه.. أما النزلة الشعبية المزمنة فتكون أكثر بين المتقدمين في السن وتكون أعراضها أكثر ما تكون في الشتاء وتتلخص أعراضها في حدوث سعال متواصل وإفراز بلغمي كثير بجانب التهجيات وضيق التنفس، وعادة ما تقل هذه الأعراض وربما تختفي أثناء فصل الصيف.



وينصح المصابون بالالتهاب الشعبي المزمن أن يلتزموا الحرص خلال فصل الشتاء بالتدفئة ولبس الملابس الصوفية والابتعاد عن الاصابة بنزلات البرد، والإكثار من اللبن والشوربة وعصير الفواكه لكي تزيد مقاومتهم للمرض.



وتتلخص الوصفات العشبية التي تعالج النزل الشعبية فيما يلي:



الشمر Fenel : يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من الشمر المجروش ويوضع على ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم هذه الوصفة تزيل افرازات الالتهاب عن الغشاء المخاطي وتسكن الألم. 



أما الأطفال فيمكن استعمال ربع ملعقة من مجروش الشمر على نصف كوب حليب مغلي. 



بذور الكتان Lin seed : يستعمل مغلي بذور الكتاب لعلاج النزلة الشعبية والسعال حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة أكل من بذور الكتاب وتغلى مع ربع لتر ماء (كوب) لمدة 3دقائق ثم يترك لمدة عشر دقائق ويشرب مرة واحدة في اليوم.



البنفسج Sweet Violet : وهو نبات عشبي يستعمل منه للكبار الأوراق والجذور لمعالجة النزلات الشعبية ويعمل المغلي منه بأخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة من الأوراق والجذور معاً وتوضع في ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك قبل أن يستعمل لمدة ثلاث ساعات ثم يشرب منه فنجانين إلى ثلاثة فناجين في اليوم. أما بالنسبة للأطفال فيؤخذ ملعقة أكل من الأزهار ويصب عليها ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة 8ساعات ويصفى ويعاد على الأزهار مع كوب ماء ويصب فوق الشراب الأول وتكرر العملية 3- 4مرات ثم يجمع الشراب ويغلى مع كمية من السكر إلى أن يصبح لزج القوام شبيهاً بالعسل ويحفظ بعد ذلك في قنينة ثم يعطى الطفل ملء ملعقة شاي مخففة في نصف كوب ماء مرتين في اليوم.



الزعتر Thyme : يستعمل الزعتر لعلاج النزلات الشعبية ويعمل المغلي بأخذ ملعقة صغيرة من الزعتر ويوضع في ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه ويترك لمدة 10دقائق ثم يصفى ويشرب بمعدل فنجان إلي فنجانين في اليوم ويمكن تحليته بالعسل أو السكر.



3- الالتهاب الرئوي: 

يحدث هذا المرض نتيجة الاصابة بميكروب يسمى "المكور الرئوي" والالتهاب الرئوي خطير إذا أصاب الأطفال وكبار السن وهو مرض معدٍ تنتقل فيه العدوى عن طريق الرذاذ المتطاير من أنف المصاب وفمه إلى الشخص السليم وكذلك من جراء استعمال أدوات المريض. وتكون أعراض المرض على هيئة قشعريرة وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وقد يصاحب المرض ألم يشعر به المريض في جانب الصدر ويكون المريض عادة مستلقياً على فراشه أحمر الوجنتين قلق الوجه يتنفس تنفساً سريعا، يتحرك أنفه ويأخذه سعال قصير من وقت لآخر، وسرعان ما يصيب المريض لهث ونهجان، ويكون السعال في البداية جافاً وقصيراً ومؤلماً ثم يصاحبه بعد ذلك بلغم مخاطي وقد يكون بلون الدم أو يكون مصفراً بلون الصدأ، وغالباً ما يصاحب المرض في الأطفال تشنج، كما تظهر علي شفتي الطفل وحولها بثور مائية.



علاج الالتهاب الرئوي بالإعشاب. الحلبة البلدي Fenugreek

يؤخذ ملء ملعقة من مسحوق الحبلة وتضاف إلى كوبين من الماء ويغلى لمدة دقيقة واحدة ثم يصفى ويشرب بجرعات متعددة بمقدار ملعقة أكل كل ساعة. كما يمكن مزج مقدار 10جرامات من مسحوق الحلبة مع كمية معادلة من زيت الزيتون ويؤخذ ربع هذه الكمية بمعدل أربع مرات في اليوم. ويمكن استعمال مرهم محضر من الحلبة كدهان حيث يمزج مسحوق الحلبة مع فصوص من الثوم مهروسة ثم يضاف إلى هذا المزيج زيت زيتون ثم يطلى بالمرهم باطن القدمين بسمك سكينة الأكل في المساء عند النوم ويربط فوق القدمين برباط من قماش ثقيل ليبقي المرهم عليها حتى الصباح ويمكن تكرار العملية ليلاً.



الجرجير Pocket يستعمل الجرجير لعلاج الالتهاب الرئوي وذلك بعصر النبات عن طريق الهرس ويؤخذ من عصيرها ملعقة كبيرة ما بين مرة إلى ثلاث مرات في اليوم مع الماء أو الحليب.



البصل Onion يقطع البصل إلى شرائح مستديرة ويمكن أن يفرم ثم تسخن الشرائح أو البصل المفروم دون أن يصفر لونها ثم توضع فوق الصدر والظهر لعلاج الالتهاب الرئوي وتغير الشرائح أو المفروم كل 12ساعة. وتوضع فوق اللبخة قطعة قماش من الكتان.



الهندباء البرية Dandelion كشفت التجارب الأكلينيكية التي تمت على الهندباء البرية على الالتهاب الرئوي والتهاب الشعب المزمن وكذلك عدوى الجهاز التنفسي بالميكروبات حيث أعطت نتائج متميزة لعلاج هذه الحالات ويمكن استعمال أوراق وجذور نبات الهندباء الطازج أو الجاف على هيئة مغلي بمعدل ملعقة على ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتركه لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفيته وشربه مرة في الصباح ومرة في المساء. ويمكن استخدام كبسولات الهندباء التي تباع على هيئة مستحضر عشبي في محلات الأغذية الصحية التكميلية.



5- الربو ASTHMA 

الربو مرض يسبب صعوبة في التنفس وقد تنتاب هذه الصعوبة الشخص المريض بالربو في شكل مفاجئ حاد يتكرر بانتظام، وتشمل أعراض هذا المرض الأزيز والصفير عند الزفير، وقد يشهق المريض لاستنشاق الهواء أو يشعر بالاختناق. وعندما تبدأ نوبة الربو فإن المريض يشكو دائماً من شعور بالانقباض في صدره وبكحة متقطعة وجافة وبصعوبة في التنفس وتتكون عادة مادة مخاطية سميكة في الرئة تعرف بالبلغم وتصبح الكحة كثيفة وقد يشعر المريض بالراحة عند خروج البلغم . 



وأهم الاعشاب التي تخفف من نوبات الربو هي:

- القهوة والشاي والمته والجورو والكولا

هذه الأعشاب تحتوي على مادتي الثيوبرمين والثيوفيلين بجانب الكافئين وهذه المركبات الثلاثة تنتمي إلى المجموعة الكيميائية المعروفة باسم اكزانثينز (Xanthines). هذه المواد الكيميائية تساعد كثيرا في ايقاف التقلصات التي تحدث خلال نوبة الربو وتفتح الممرات الشعبية للرئة.

وطريقة الاستعمال هو تجهيز كوب من القهوة أو أي من المواد المذكورة عند حدوث ازمة الربو مع عدم التوقف عن استعمال العلاج المعطى لمريض الربو من قبل الطبيب المختص.



- الأفدرا Ephedra 

والافدرا نبات عشبي معمر ويوجد على هيئة باقة من الاغصان تظهر على هيئة باقة ويوجد منها نبات ذكر وآخر انثى والجزء المستعمل منها جميع الأجزاء الموجودة فوق سطح التربة. والافدرا تحتوي على مركب الافدرين وهو قلويد وتعتبر الافدرا من اقدم واشهر العقاقير التي استخدمت لعلاج الالتهاب الشعبي والربو.



حيث استخدمت في الصين منذ أكثر من 5000سنة ولا زالت تستخدم بنفس القوة حتى يومنا الحاضر وهي بدون شك من اقدم ما استخدم من عقاقير في العالم لهذا الغرض. وقد فصل مركب آخر بجانب المركب الرئيسي وهو بسودو افدرين. وقد بدأ العلماء الامريكيون ابتداء من سنة 1887م في صرف هذين المركبين كعلاج للربو والمشاكل الأخرى المتعلقة بالجهاز التنفسي.



وكان يباع تحت اسم (Sudafed) ويمكن استخدام عشب الافدرا أو مركباتها المفصولة على هيئة مركبات كيميائية نقية. والافدرا تباع في جميع انحاء العالم كما هي ويؤخذ منها ملء ملعقة شاي من المسحوق ويضاف الى ملء كوب ماء مغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء. ويجب التقيد بالجرعة حيث ان الافدرا تسبب الارق وعدم الراحة في حالات الجرعات الزائدة. ويجب عدم اعطاء الافدرا للأطفال إلا بعد استشارة المختص وكذلك عدم استعمالها من قبل النساء الحوامل والمرضعات.



- القراص Stinging Nettle 

من مئات السنين كان العالم النباتي الانجليزي نيكولاس كليبر ادعى ان جذور وأوراق نبات القراص عند استعمال مسحوقها مع عصير أو على هيئة شاي فإنها تفتح الممرات الهوائية الرئوية.



وقد استعمل الاستراليون هذا النبات كعلاج جيد للربو. وقد بدأ الأمريكيون من الخمس سنوات الماضية في استخدام نبات القراص كعلاج للربو وذلك عندما قام أحد العلماء بدراسة تأثير هذا النبات على الربو فوجد انه اعطى نتائج متميزة. والآن يستعمل القراص بشكل رسمي في الولايات المتحدة لعلاج الربو ومرض حمى القش.



- اليانسون Anise والسنوت Fennel 

ومن منا لا يعرف اليانسون والسنوت فقد لا يخلو منزل من ثمار هذين النباتين العطريين وقد استخدم الاغريق شاياً من هذين العشبين لعلاج الربو وهذين النباتين يحتويان على مواد كيميائية تعرف باسم كريزول والفاباينين وهي التي تساعد على توسعة الممرات الهوائية وتخرج الافرازات الموجودة بها ويعتبر السنوت أكثر فائدة من اليانسون ويستعمل من ثمار السنوت ملء ملعقة من مسحوق الثمار لكل كوب من الماء المغلي حيث يوضع في الكوب بعد ملئه بالماء المغلي ويترك لمدة 10دقائق مغطى ثم يصفى ويشرب مرة في الصباح وأخرى في المساء ويمكن استعمال اليانسون في حالة عدم توفر السنوت.% .

- عرقسوس Licorice

 استخدم عرقسوس من مئات السنين لعلاج امراض الحلق والكحة والربو ويعتبر عرقسوس من العقاقير المأمونة جداً في هذا الجانب حيث يمكن استخدام ثلاثة اكواب في اليوم بأمان والطريقة ان يؤخذ ملء ملعقة شاي وتوضع على ملء كوب ماء مغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفى وتشرب بمعدل ثلاث مرات في اليوم ولكن يجب على مرضى الضغط المرتفع عدم استخدامه حيث انه يرفع ضغط الدم.



- البصل Onion يستعمل البصل لعلاج الربو وذلك بأخذ كمية من البصل وتقطيعه على هيئة شرائح رقيقة جداً ثم يوضع في برطمان ويضاف له ضعف حجمه عسلاً نقياً (ثلاثة عروق بصل متوسطة الحجم + 1.4كليو عسل) وتترك المزيج بعد تقليبه جيداً لمدة اربعة وعشرين ساعة ثم بعد ذلك يؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة كبيرة بمعدل اربع مرات في اليوم. او يعصر البصل ويؤخذ منه ملء ملعقة وتخلط جيداً مع ملء ملعقة عسل وتؤخذ بمعدل كل ثلاث ساعات ثم بعد ذلك كل ست ساعات.



فيتامين ب Vitamin B يقول البروفسور ميلفين الاستاذ الاكلينكي في جامعة كاليفورنيا بلوس انجيلوس - كلية الطب والمؤلف لكثير من كتب الطب البديل يقول ان استعمال فيتامين ب 6بجرعة يومية قدرها 200ملجم للاطفال خفض معدل الادوية المأخوذة لعلاج الربو لدى الاطفال واما بالنسبة للكبار فيقول ان جرعة 50ملجم من فيتامين ب 6بمعدل مرتين في اليوم مفيد جداً لتقليص ازمات الربو ويجب استشارة المختص قبل استعمال هذا الفيتامين بجانب ادوية الربو.



ومن الوصفات التي التي يتعالج منها لمرض الربو رئة الحاشي " الجمل الصغير " حيث تؤخذ رئة الحاشي وتقطع إلى قطع صغيرة ثم تجفف وتسحق ويؤخذ من مسحوقها ملعقة صغيرة مع ملء ملعقة عسل لعلاج الربو.



ومن الأعشاب التي يعالج بها مرض الربو : البرداقوش، والميليسا، والزيزفون، بنسب متساوية 100 جرام من كل منهم، ويؤخذ ملء ملعقة صغيرة + كوب ماء يغلي، وتشرب ساخنة أو باردة، من 3 إلى 5 مرات يوميًا لإزالة الأزمة الصدرية والحساسية.

----------


## زهره التوليب

الذبحة الصدرية 

ألم صدري يحدث عندما لا يتلقى القلب كفايته من الأكسجين، يتم نقل الاكسجين إلى القلب في الدم المتدفق عبر الشرايين التاجية. وفي بعض الاحيان تتراكم الدهون على جدران الشرايين، ويتكون هناك نسيج ندوبي وبذلك تصبح الشرايين صلبة وضيقة، مما يخفض من تدفق الدم، ينتج عن هذه الحالة تصلب الشرايين وهي السبب الرئيسي للذبحة الصدرية، ويسمى الألم عادة "الذبحة". 



كيف ينشأ ألم الذبحة الصدرية؟ 

يمكن ان ينشأ ألم الذبحة الصدرية من الاجهاد البدني، أو الضغوط العاطفية، أو التدخين أو في بعض الأحيان الاخرى حينما يعمل القلب اكثر من العادة، في مثل هذه الاحيان يحتاج القلب إلى امداد اضافي من الدم، إلا ان الدم الاضافي لا يصل إلى القلب عبر الشرايين التاجية الضيقة وتحرم عضلة القلب مؤقتاً من الاكسجين، وتولد هذه الحالة ألم الذبحة. ويمكن أيضاً ان يتسبب تشنج الشريان التاجي في الذبحة، ان اغلب ضحايا الذبحة الصدرية هم من متوسطي العمر أو كبار السن. ومعظمهم ذوو وزن زائد، ولديهم ضغط دم عال ويأكلون اطعمة غنية بالكوليسترول ويدخنون السجائر أو قلما يمارسون الرياضة البدنية. 



يشعر اغلب المعرضين للذبحة بألم ضاغط أو عاصر فوق عظمة الصدر. ويمكن ان ينتقل الالم إلى الكتفين، خاصة الكتف الأيسر واسفل الذراعين إلى الأيدي. وتدوم النوبة حتى 15دقيقة، ولكن معظمها ينتهي في أقل من ذلك. 



ويمكن تسكين معظم نوبات الذبحة الصدرية بالراحة والأدوية، ويصف الأطباء تعاطي النترات ومحصرات بيتا، ومحصرات الكالسيوم، وهي ادوية تمكن بعض المرضى من تفادي نوبات الذبحة. وتساعد هذه الأدوية في منع القلب من العمل أكثر من طاقته تحت الاجهاد. 



يخضع المرضى الذين يتعرضون لنوبات حادة من الذبحة خلال فترة طويلة إلى عملية مجازة الشريان التاجي. وفي هذه العملية يقوم الجراح بتوصيل قطعة قصيرة من وريد إلى الشريان التالف. وتوفر قطعة الوريد، التي تؤخذ من رجل المريض، ممراً جديداً للدم. 



يعاني بعض ضحايا الذبحة الصدرية فيما بعد من نوبة قلبية ويزداد احتمال النوبة القلبية إذا أصبحت الشرايين التاجية للمريض تضيق باطراد. 



الاعشاب الطبية 

يوجد عدد من الأعشاب الطبية التي يمكن ان تساعد على الوقاية من الذبحة، ولكن قبل استعمال هذه الأدوية العشبية عليك مناقشة استعمالها مع الطبيب المتابع لحالتك لتلافي التداخلات الدوائية بين الأدوية المشيدة والأدوية العشبية، ومن الأعشاب الطبية التي لها تأثيرات جيدة ما يلي: 



الزعرور  Hawthorn 

في اوروبا تستخدم ثمار الزعرور الطبية على نطاق واسع لعلاج الذبحة الصدرية. وقد خضع نبات الزعردر لأبحاث مكثفة والتي اثبتت ان خلاصة ثمار الزعرور حسنت كثيراً من وظائف القلب حيث تقوم على فتح الاوردة التاجية، وهذا بالتالي يحسن من تدفق الدم والاكسجين إلى القلب، كما ان ثمار نبات الزعرور تقلل كوليسترول الدم. ووفقاً للخبرة الاكلينيكية الاوروبية فانه يمكن استخدام ثمار الزعرور لمدة طويلة. 



وقد ذكر البروفيسور فارو تيلر عميد كلية الصيدلة بجامعة بوردو الأمريكية سابقاً ووكيل جامعة بوردو بولاية انديانا فيما بعد في كتابه بعنوان (Herbs of Choice) أن فاعلية نبات الزعرور على القلب تعود إلى المركبات الكيميائية الموجودة في الثمار وهي (Oligomeric procyanidins) وكذلك الفلافونيدات والتي تعمل على توسيع الأوعية الدقيقة في الاوردة التاجية. 



كما ان الحكومة الألمانية قد أثبتت ان لنبات الزعرور تأثيراً قوياً لبعض مشاكل امراض القلب، وقد تم استعمال 240إلى 480ميللجراماً من خلاصة ثمار الزعردر المقننة كجرعة يومية، ويوجد مستحضرات مقننة منه في الصيدليات إلا انه يجب عدم استخدامه بدون استشارة طبيبك الخاص. 



حشيشة الملاك Angelica 

يعتبر نبات حشيشة الملوك احد صادات قناة الكالسيوم التي تعتبر من مجموعة الادوية المضادة للذبحة الصدرية. وتحتوي حشيشة الملاك على خمسة عشر مركباً تعمل كمواد قافلة لقنوات الكالسيوم وبالتالي تكون مضادة للذبحة الصدرية. 



ونبات حشيشة الملوك نبات عشبي ثنائي الحول الجزء المستخدم منه الجذور والاوراق والثمار، يحتوي على زيوت طيارة، وكومارينات واحماض عضوية ومواد مرة ومواد عفصية ويوجد من هذا النبات مستحضرات في السوق المحلية، كما ان كثيراً من النباتات التابعة لفصيلة هذا النبات وهي الفصيلة الخيمية مثل الجزر والكرفس والشمر والبقدونس والتي تعطي نفس التأثير، ويقول احد الاطباء إذا كان عنده ذبحة صدرية فانه بدون شك سيستعمل مزيجاً مكوناً من حشيشة الملاك والجزر والكرفس والشمر والبقدونس باجزاء متساوية مع اضافة بعض البهارات وذلك بمزجها مع بعض من الماء وشربها. 



أويسة Bilberry 

نبات شجيري معمر له جذور زاحفة ويعطي النبات ثماراً عنبية الشكل ذات لون بنفسجي مسود، ان الجزء المستعمل من النبات هو الاوراق والثمار الناضجة، يحتوي النبات على مركبات كثيرة حيث تحتوي الاوراق على مواد عفصية واحماض عضوية وجلوكوزيد يعرف باسم اربيوتين. اما الثمار الناضجة فتحتوي على سكر وبكتين وفيتامين ب، ج وصبغة عضوية تعرف باسم انثوسيانين (anthocyanins) وهذه الصبغة لها تأثير جيد مخفض للكوليسترول، كما ان الثمار لها تأثير موسع للاوعية الدموية ومخفضة لضغط الدم، ويقوم الانثوسيانين على منع تكون جلطة الدم التي تؤدي إلى النوبة القلبية. 



الثوم Garlic والبصل Onion 

ان كلا من هذين التابلين يساعدان على علاج أمراض القلب حيث يعملان على تخفيض الكوليسترول وضغط الدم كما يمنعان تكون الجلطات الدموية التي تؤدي إلى نوبة قلبية ووفقاً لدراسة عملت على الثوم اثبتت ان فصاً واحداً من الثوم يتناوله الشخص يومياً يقطع الكوليسترول بنسبة 9% وكل 1% نقص في الكوليسترول يترجم إلى 2% نقص في خطورة الهجمات القلبية وعليه فإن فص ثوم يومياً يخفض خطر الاصابة بنوبة قلبية بنسبة 18% كما وجد ان البصل له نفس المفعول. 



الزنجبيل Ginger 

كلنا نعرف الزنجبيل وفوائده التي لا تحصى وقد قال اخصائي الاعشاب البريطاني بول شوليك انه لاحظ بعض الأطباء يصرفون لمرضى الذبحة الصدرية جرعة يومية من مسحوق الزنجبيل قدرها نصف ملعقة شاي يومياً، ويبدو ان للزنجبيل تأثيراً جيداً كمضاد للأكسدة حيث يحمي الاوعية الدموية من الخراب التي تحدثه المواد المؤكسدة مثل الكوليسترول، كما يعمل الزنجبيل على تقوية انسجة عضلات القلب بالضبط، كما يفعل عقار الديجتالس ويقول الدكتور جيمس دوك انه لو كان عنده ذبحة صدرية فانه لن يتردد في استعمال الزنجبيل بطريقة منتظمة واستعماله دائماً في الطبخ. 



الخلين Ammi visnaga   

في دراسة نشرت في New England Journal of medicine عام 1951م اثب تت فاعلية مركب الخلين وهو المركب الرئيسي في ثمار الخلة في زيادة انسياب أو تدفق الدم إلى القلب وكان عنوان المقالة خلين عقار مأمون الجانب وفعال لعلاج الذبحة الصدرية. والجرعة من مركب الخلين قدرت بثلاثين ملليجراماً يومياً ولكن الدكتور مايكل مرعي مؤلف موسوعة الطب الطبيعي ذكر أن أخذ جرعة من خلاصة ثمار الخلين ما بين 250إلى 300ملليجرام يومياً تقوم مقام جرعة الخلين النقي. 



عرق الأرض : Ge Gem 

وهو نبات متسلق يصل ارتفاعه إلى 30متراً له أوراق مركبة ويحمل ازهاراً ذات لون بنفسجي. يعتبر هذا النبات من أشهر النباتات الصينية ويوجد أيضاً بكميات كبرى في اليابان وشرق آسيا. وقد زرع هذا النبات في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 

الجزء المستخدم من النبات طبياً الجذور التي تجمع في فصل الخريف أو الربيع. 

تحتوي جذور النبات على اكيزوفلافونيدات وبيورارين، وديارزين وستيرولات. 

لقد اثبتت الدراسات الأكلينكية الصينية فائدة عرق الأرض للذبحة الصدرية وقد قامت دراسة على 71مريضاً اعطوا جرعات ما بين 10 15جراماً من جذر النبات على هيئة خلاصة يومياً لمدة تتراوح ما بين 4إلى 22أسبوعاً. وخلال هذه المدة وجد أن 32من المرضى قد تحسنت حالتهم جداً و 20مريضاً بدت عليهم علامات التحسن أما الباقون وعددهم 22كان تحسنهم بطيئاً. تقوم خلاصة جذر نبات عرق الأرض بتوسيع الاوردة التاجية وتزيد من تدفق الدم وتقلل من ضغط الدم. كما تقوم بتنظيم ضربات القلب. وتفيد التجارب الأكلينكية أن مستحضرات عرق الأرض ليس لها تأثير معاكس أو غير ملائم وانها مأمونة الجانب. 



الرجلة: Purslane 

تعتبر الرجلة من مضادات الأكسدة والتي تحمي الخلايا من الخراب وقد وجد انها تلعب دوراً هاماً في منع الأمراض القلبية ونبات الرجلة معروف لدى عامة الناس وهو نبات عشبي حولي والجزء المستعمل منه جميع أجزاء النبات عدا الجذور. 

تحتوي الرجلة مواد هلامية وأحماضاً نباتية وفيتامينات أ، ب، ج ، وكالسيوم ونورادرينالين ودوبامين. 



الصفصاف: Willow 

لقد ذكرت الدراسات أن جرعات صغيرة من الأسبرين تبدأ من 30ملليجراماً إلى 325ملليجراماً على هيئة أقراص حبة واحدة في اليوم تساعد في منع النوبات القلبية وذلك عن طريق تكون جلطات دموية. إن قشور الصفصاف هي أصل الأسبرين ولو أخذ كوب إلى كوبان يومياً من شاي مصنوع من قشور الصفصاف فهذا يوازي جرعة الأسبرين اليومية. كما أوضحت دراسات حديثة أن الأسبرين وقشور الصفصاف تمنع .. سرطان القولون. 

ويحتوي الصفصاف على ساليسين وحمض العفص وقلويدات وجلوكوزيدات. 



الأخدرية: Evening Primirose 

يعتبر نبات مادة جيدة كمصدر لمركب Gamma Linolenic acid والذي يخفض كلاً من الكوليسترول وضغط الدم، كما أن لهذا المركب تأثيراً ضد التجلط. وتوجد مستحضرات مقننة من هذا النبات. 



الكتان: Flax   

تحتوي بذور الكتان كمية من مركب Alpha Linolenic acid وهذا المركب له قدرة في حماية القلب. وتحتوي بذور الكتان على كمية جيدة من فيتامينات (A,B,D,E) 



الأنجدان : Lovahe 

وهو نبات معمر يحمل أوراقاً مركبة والجزء المستعمل من النبات هي الجذور والبذور والأوراق. 

يحتوي النبات على زيت طيار ويشكل مركبات الفثالايدز 70% وكومارينات ومن أهمها مركب البيرجابتين وستيرولات ومواد صمغية وراتنجية. وقد قال عنه كل من الدكتور البرت لونج أستاذ العقاقير وكذلك ستيفن فوستر أستاذ العقاقير أيضاً أن هذا النبات له تأثير مماثل لتأثير نبات حشيشة الملاك حيث يقوم على توسيع الشرايين التاجية ويزيد من تدفق الدم إلى القلب ويستعمل الأنجذان في الصين لعلاج الذبحة الصدرية والحالات المرضية الأخرى للقلب. 



نصائح إلى مرضى الذبحة الصدرية: 

· يجب عليهم عدم استخدام أي أدوية مغايرة للأدوية التي يتعاطونها حالياً إلا بعد استشارة الطبيب المختص الذي يتابع حالاتهم. 

· يجب عدم إهمال الرياضة وبالأخص المشي حيث إن الرياضة لها تأثير على الضغط والسكر. 

· الإقلال جداً من تناول اللحوم الحمراء وكذلك يجب في حالة تناول الدجاج أن يزال الجلد ويفضل السلق أو الشوي. 

· الاستعاضة بالأسماك عن اللحوم ولكن يجب الإقلال جداً من الساردين والتونة والجمبري والكافيار حيث انها ترفع الكولسترول. 

· الإقلال جداً من تناول البيض وإذا كان لابد من ذلك فعليك بسلق البيض وأكل الزلال (الجزء الأبيض) وابتعد عن صفار البيض. 

· عدم الأكل أو التقليل جداً من النخاع والكبدة والكلاوي والخصادي والطحال لأنها ترفع الكوليسترول. 

· ابتعد عن الزيوت الحيوانية كالسمن والشحوم. 

· حاول التقليل من منتجات الألبان وخاصة المحتوية على دهون ويمكن تناول مشتقات الألبان قليلة الدسم. 

· يمكن الاستعاضة عن بروتين اللحوم ببروتين البقوليات مثل فول الصويا والفول والعدس واللوبيا. 

· استعمال الأدوية التي يصرفها لك الطبيب المختص بدقة وفي مواعيدها. 

· عدم استخدام الأسبرين على معدة خالية ويجب تناول الأسبرين "ويفضل أن يكون من النوع المغلف" في الصباح بعد وجبة الإفطار مباشرة دون تأخير. 

مقــــــالات منقولة 



خلطة لعلاج الكحة :

الحلبة + حبة البركة + المستكي + لبان ذكر

حيث تؤخذ كميات متساوية من المواد المذكورة وتسحق ثم توضع في ملء كوبين من الماء ثم توضع على نار هادئة لمدة 3دقائق ثم يستعمل منه ملء فنجان قهوة على الريق مرة واحدة في اليوم.



التين الشوكي Prickly Pear يؤخذ لوح من أوراق التين الشوكي (البرشومي) ويشق إلى نصفين ثم يدق سكر نبات ويرش في قلب اللوح، ثم يعلق فيسيل منه مادة تشبه العسل، يؤخذ من هذا السائل ملعقة كبيرة مساء لعدة أيام.



السعال المزمن :

تأخذ كمية من التين العادي المجفف , وتنقعة في زيت زيتون مدة اسبوع , فيفطر المريض كل صباح ثلاث تينات , فانة يشفى .

أوراق الجوافة Gawava تستعمل الجوافة على نطاق واسع لعلاج الكحة حيث يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من الأوراق وتوضع في ملء كوب مغلي وتترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم تصفى وتشرب مرتين في اليوم صباحاً ومساءً.



علاج البلغم :

السلام عليكم، ما هو أفضل علاج للبلغم المحتقن في أسفل الحلق تحت الحنجرة, الذي يسبب لي قلة النوم التي لا تزيد في أحسن الأحوال عن خمس ساعات, ونوم غير عميق وليس مريحا, وعندما أصحو في الصباح أواجه مشكلة ثانية في إخراج البلغم اللزج جدا والجامدّ إلا بعد ساعة على الأقل، وذلك بعد أخذ الكثير من السؤال المرطبة اللزجة مثل عصر النجى أو بنبون الفراولة أو السوائل الساخنة، علما بأنني لا أسعل ! ، وقد عملت أشعة للصدر والنتيجة سليمة، وأنا قليل التدخين, ومؤخرا طلب مني الإخصائي أن أعمل أشعة للمعدة؛ حيث ذكر لي أن البلغم قد يكون مصدره من المعدة, وإن كان كذلك فإنه يحتاج إلى علاج لمدة ثلاثة أشهر, وجزاكم الله خيرا أرشدوني على الأقل ما الذي يريحني للنوم ولمشكلة إخراجه في الصباح؟.



يمكن استخدام أعشاب للحساسية مثل: البرداقوش مع الزيزفون (التليو)، وتؤخذ ملعقة صباحًا ومساءً مع كوب ماء يغلي، مع استخدام 5 نقط فقط من زيت حبة البركة، مع كوب ماء يغلي. يشرب مرة واحدة يوميًا، وكذلك أخذ منقوع الكندر (لبان الدكر) يشرب منقوعة صباحًا. باستخدام هذه الثلاث وسائل يمكن القضاء على هذه المعاناة. 



الأخت أم محمود من الرياض تقول انها تعاني من البلغم ويشتد اكثر عند النوم بالاضافة الى حساسية في الصدر وغليان في الحلق وترغب في نصحها؟ 

يمكنك استخدام ملء ملعقة أكل من اللبان الذكر (الشحرى) وهو يباع لدى العطارين ونقعه في كأس ماء بارد لمدة 12ساعة ثم تحريكه وتصفيته وشرب الماء الناتج منه مرة واحدة في اليوم، كما يمكنك بجانب ذلك استخدام ملء ملعقة صغيرة من اليانسون على ملء كوب ماء سبق غليه وتركه لمدة 15دقيقة ثم تصفيته وشربه.



دواء البلغم «خذ جزءً من علك الرّوميّ وجزءً من كندر وجزءً من سعتر وجزءً من نانخواه وجزءً من شونيز، أجزاءً سواءً يدّقّ كلّ واحد على حدة دقّاً ناعماً ثمّ تنخل وتعجن وتجمع وتسحق حتّى يختلط ثمّ تجمعه بالعسل وتأخذ منه في كلّ يوم وليلة بندقةً عند المنام نافع إن شاء اللّه تعالى



يمكن تنظيف البلغم لدى الاطفال والكبار ايضا باستخدام مغلي الحلبة (الماء الناتج بعد غلي الحلبة ) وتحليته بالعسل ويؤخذ منه قدر ربع فنجان قهوة للاطفال صباحا ومساء.



للبلغم :افضل طريقه لاخراج البلغم من الجسم

ان تغلي 10 غم من ورق الجوافه مع 3 غم من لحاء البيلسان( وهي زهرة جميله الون والرائحه) لمدة 7 دقائق تصفي ويضاف اليها 3 غم عصرة زنجبيل وهي حاره 

للكبار 100 مل يوميا 3 مرات للصغار 30-50 مل حسب الحجم مرتين في اليوم





طريقة أخرى لعمل مشروب ورق الجوافا بالعسل:

1. يختار بعض ورق الجوافا الناشف الجديد ويوضع في علبة نظيفة.
2. يختار كمية من الورق تقدر بكوب وتوضع في كيس نايلون وتضرب باليد حتى تنعم قليلاً ( أي حتى يمكن الاكتيال منها بالملعقة) ثم يحتفظ به في علبة نظيفة. 
3. يضاف ملعقتين من ورق الجوافا الناعم إلى كوب من الماء المغلي ويترك الخليط لمدة (10 دقائق).
4. يتم تصفيته بصفاية ناعمة الفتحات.
5. يضاف للكوب المصفى من ملعقة إلى ملعقتين من العسل المقري عليه حسب الرغبة ويحرك جيداً ( يفضل أن يكون المصدر الزهري للعسل من السدر).


طريقة الاستعمال:
1. يشرب كوب من مشروب ورق الجوافا بالعسل 3 مرات يومياً.

  في الأيام العادية يفضل كل 8 ساعات.
4





الأعشاب المفيدة لأمراض الصدر:

الحلبه ، العسل ، الجرجير ، القثاء ، المحلب ، ميعة، البرتقال ، الموز ، الحبة السوداء ، الشمر ، عرعر ، الشوفان ، عرق السوس ، اليانسون ، الزيزفون ، حب الزلم ، الحرمل ، الحلتيت ، مره ، خيار شنبر ، العنبر ، القسط ، الكثيراء ، الكندر ، الحلبة ، خطمي ، مستكى ، المقل ، النعناع ، زنجبيل .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
في حالة نسخ هذه الصفحة الرجاء ذكر المصدر على النحو التالي
نقلاً موقع الحواج  

ولا تنسو ان الدال على الخير كفاعله

----------


## M7MD

شكرا يا زهرة على الموضوع القيّم

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

رائع زهرة 


باين الواحد رح يستفيد من هالمعلومات 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (62): 

بس في أشياء صعب الواحد يستسيغها .. :Eh S(2): 
أسهل شي الواحد ياكل خسه ويشرب ليمون وبرتقال  :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لتواصلكم  :SnipeR (62):

----------

